# Help



## SteelHead 216 (Jan 11, 2021)

Dont have any idea what it is


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 11, 2021)

SteelHead 216 said:


> Dont have any idea what it is


It's hard to identify but it could possibly be a candy container


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 11, 2021)

SteelHead 216 said:


> Dont have any idea what it is


Steelhead are you an ironworker the only reason I asked you that I am what sounds like something a ironworker would call himself are your wife or your girlfriend just call you that cuz you got a hard head LOL


----------



## SteelHead 216 (Jan 11, 2021)

Steelhead is a fish i love catching


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 11, 2021)

SteelHead 216 said:


> Steelhead is a fish i love catching


Okay I got it I want to try to be sarcastic gotcha


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 11, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> Okay I got it I want to try to be sarcastic gotcha


Damn it's a nice fish I apologize I didn't mean to offend you


----------



## SteelHead 216 (Jan 11, 2021)

Your good man no worries i got some thick skin lol


----------



## SteelHead 216 (Jan 11, 2021)

And i am very hard headed lmao


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 11, 2021)

SteelHead 216 said:


> Your good man no worries i got some thick skin lol


I am glad that that didn't offend you cuz that wasn't my intentions just a little Iron Work humor we mess with each other all the time and ironwork let's get a rise out of somebody you know but I promise you I'm a good man I do got a ironhead myself LOL you know Ironworkers Built America we're the toughest of the bunch some people might think we're crazy I think you got be a little crazy to be able to walk a 6-inch beam over hundreds of feet feet up in the air or higher some people call us Cowboys in the sky I spent too many a day up on the beams sometimes it's pretty nice just a setup are you can see everything eat your lunch I think it's the number 6 dangerous jobs in the world I've had two of my iron working Buddies die on on the job you never know the morning you leave to go to work you may not come back home thank God that you do thank God you wake up every morning can I get a amen


----------



## SteelHead 216 (Jan 11, 2021)

Amen!!


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 11, 2021)

SteelHead 216 said:


> Amen!!


Thank you brother you got to do what you love in this world and you got to love what you do always remember God's number one then comes my family then comes me family first there's nothing no more important in this world in family


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 11, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> Thank you brother you got to do what you love in this world and you got to love what you do always remember God's number one then comes my family then comes me family first there's nothing no more important in this world in family


And true friends there's not many people in this world that can count true friends on one hand I can actually I can count on both hands that's extremely rare and this time and age


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 11, 2021)

SteelHead 216 said:


> Amen!!


Steelhead I like you brother you ever have any questions about bottles if I can answer them I damn sure will for you look me up sometime if you come down to Louisville Kentucky give you my number 502-457-1935 have a good with my man catch you later


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 11, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> Steelhead I like you brother you ever have any questions about bottles if I can answer them I damn sure will for you look me up sometime if you come down to Louisville Kentucky give you my number 502-457-1935 have a good with my man catch you later


We don't have any steelhead down here I don't believe I do know where a couple honey hole Farm ponds are


----------



## coreya (Jan 12, 2021)

looks like whats left of a Nash's prepared mustard jar also called a lucky joe bank, see pat des 112,688 from the mid 30's


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 13, 2021)

Yep ,lucky joe mustard. Used as bank after empty. Lid had slot in it, unfortunately my doesn't have lid.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 13, 2021)

had to change reply,posted peanut butter instead of mustard ,then accidentally double posted.
I also like to catch steelhead


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 13, 2021)

SteelHead 216 said:


> Dont have any idea what it is


I was totally wrong about that I have never seen one of those I've never dug one of those but they're pretty doggone cool I like it


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 13, 2021)

I hate digging mustard, ketchup, condiment jars or bottles, But that's one I'd like to dig. LEON.


----------



## EvansBottles (Jan 20, 2021)

I believe it is a mustard jar. I the design of an African American's head. They are ABM screw top jars.


----------

